# I only have one session left with my therapist....



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

... and I don't know how I'll deal with stuff without speaking to her every few weeks! 

She's referring me on to see a psychotherapist, but there's quite a waiting list :eyes 

Fair enough, I've seen her for just short of a year, and things have really improved for me in that time.... But I don't know how I'll cope without someone to talk to about everything....


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

Anyone else get a bad feeling when you post a thread on a SA forum.....and get no responses? :um


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:hug 

I wanted to reply to your post when I first saw it but then I forgot.

I left therapy 4.5 months ago. The first few weeks I felt a bit lost and doubted that I could do without her. Since then it's been ok though. I remember a lot of the stuff we discussed and surprise myself by managing quite well actually. You'll be ok. :yes


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Lisa :kiss:

I guess it's not just about not seeing her again, it's also about my ability to identify what's going wrong with me... It's only been by talking to her that I've been able to acknowledge some of the messed up stuff about myself.

I've always looked forward to my next session (in a weird way, since some of them have been really hard), and just having someone to open up to about my emotions.

The other part of it is that I've just recently split up with my partner, so just don't feel like I have anyone at all to talk to now :um


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

Well since I originally posted this thread I have managed to salvage my relationship, and things are getting much better since I've been able to introduce boundaries into the relationship 

My last session was on Friday gone, but I have my initial assessment session with a psychotherapist next week.

I'm bricking it about it, but I'm sure I'll cope with it. I've heard that these sessions can be really tough & self challenging, but that can only be a good thing in the long run?

I've found it really hard to fill out the questionnaire that they want me to post back to them before the first session... In fact, I'm only about half way through it! I've found that it's one thing to talk about stuff within a session to a therapist n completely different having to think about it to myself and write my thoughts down :stu


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad they were able to get you in at the psychotherapist. It sounds like you've made some really great progress already with your former therapist. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Busker (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey thanks Becks









I had the assessment on Wednesday, last week... And it was as tough as I expected it to be ops

It was really hard to properly open up to someone different that my old therapist, especially as he seemed really cold towards me.

There were a few times when I spoke about conversations that I'd had with my therapist, but he said that he wasn't interested in what had been said between us, and that psychotherapy is completely different to the therapy that I'd already had..

Anyways, my course starts with him in 5 weeks time, weekly for a minimum of 6 months.

I know I should be excited about it, I'm about to make some very positive changes in my life, and I won't be suffering from so much crap this time next year... But I'm really really scared about it all.

I'll have to talk about things from my past that I haven't spoke indepth about to anyone... I'll have to try and remember how these things made me feel back then! I already had to do this a little in the assessment & it was upsetting... it made me cry a few times... and made me realise how painful some things are, even stuff from like 25 years ago :um


----------

